# VAC Disability Rates 2012



## Grapeshot (21 Dec 2011)

For those lucky enough to receive the old VAC disability pensions, the new rates (2.8% increase) have been posted on the Legion site at the following link:

http://www.legion.ca/ServiceBureau/RateCharts_e.cfm

For those under the new Veterans Charter, keep up the fight to end this discriminatory system, old veteran, one system!


----------

